# Idea para cerrar valvula en caso de escapes de gas



## BUSHELL (Mar 5, 2008)

Imaginense un quemador de gas propano o natural trabajando. Ahora, imaginense que por alguna razon accidental, se apagó la llama y queda el gas saliendo peligrosamente. En plan sencillo, necesitaria un elemento que al notar esta anomalia, desenergice la valvula que da paso al gas, para que se cierre, evitando muertes por mi culpa  

¿Qué se les ocurre? En alguna parte leì esta frase, pero no la entiendo: "Control a termocupla, corta el paso del gas, mediante el enfriamento de un bimetal".

Se me ocurriò comprar un sensor de escapes de gas, y trucándola un poco, hago que desenergice la valvula del gas, en vez de que pite el buzzer.

Ah, el quemador prende y apaga automaticamente, mediante un controlcito que hice, con un control de temperatura con salida a relè. Algo clasico. Solo me falta implementar un circuitico simple que cierre el paso del gas en caso de suceder lo que describo arriba.

Gracias por sus ideas.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 5, 2008)

Que bueno!

Has craqueado mi ordenador?
Tengo un proyecto que es muy parecido a lo que quieres hacer. Recuerda una cosa: Un relé produce chispa y eso es malo para el gas lo hace estallar en caso de escape. Hay unas electroválvulas intrínsecas especiales para todo eso. no me preguntes donde que no lo sé.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 5, 2008)

hola.

el elemento que describes aqui le llamamos Termopar, y tiene la carracteristica de generar un pequeño voltaje juando se calienta. lo suelen utilizar los calentadores y hornos, asi como hornillas de cocinar industriales.






otra forma de detectar la llama es mediante 2 electrodos. El fuego es conductor de la electricidad


----------



## ivan.perez (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola bushell, 

normalmente en este tipo de instalaciones se suele colocar una celula de vision de llama junto con un control de estanquiedad, por ejemplo el TC410, este último se encarga de cerrar la valvula de gas en caso de apagado accidental del mechero, es muy sencillo de introducir en el automatismo, te dejo nombre de un fabricante mundialmente conocido especialista en hornos industrilaes. Puedes ver su web y los productos mencionados, ademas la normativa 90/396/CEE "Europa" indica su instalacion obligatoria junto con valvulas de cierre en quemadores o aparatos de gas.

http://www.kromschroder.co.uk

Saludos!


Iván Pérez, Técnico de Procesos
Sistemas de Regulación y Control
(Spain)


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 5, 2008)

En quemadores industriales es bastante comun usar "flame rods" (ver google). 
La deteccion es simple, se excita con alterna via una resistencia de ~1 megohm, cuando hay llama se  comporta como un diodo y nos da componente continua, en ausencia de llama la CC=0.

El electrodo con su aislador de porcelana se vende suelto como repuesto y es relativamente barato.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 5, 2008)

Qué buenas ideas...
Pepechip: ¿hablas de termopar=termocuplas? me imagino que necesita un complejo circuito para amplificar el voltaje generado y pueda accionar la solenoide. Se me sale de los conocimientos..  
En cambio lo de "otra forma de detectar la llama es mediante 2 electrodos. El fuego es conductor de la electricidad" _Suena fácil. ¿Podrías ampliarme un poco la historia?

Ivan: Es caro? Humm, busco algo tercermundista, barato, simple y efectivo. Creo que te refieres a unas fotoceldas especiales para el espectro de la luz UV de la llama. Valen una fortuna aquì. O, entendì mal?

Eduardo: Eso que dices, es lo de la foto que pongo? Cuando sensa que se apagò la llama, ¿qué hace, còmo lo hace? necesita un circuito con tan solo una R? Es solo una varilla de hierro?¿Por qué me dejó Silvia?

Recuerden que no se mucho, busco algo que sea relativamente facil y barato.

¿La idea del sensor de escapes de gas trucado no les gusta? No se como funciona, debe tener una nariz electronica por dentro(no se rian) y suena un buzzer cuando hay escapes. Quiza si esa "salida" al buzzer se adapta para que desenergice la valvula.....bueno es una idea loca, por eso acudo a ustedes, para que opinen.
http://www.superinventos.com/S110553.htm

Muchas preguntas= ansias de saber.

Gracias.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 5, 2008)

En este otro hilo hay cosas, pero no se si es lo que busco.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/detector-llama-ionizacion-167/


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 5, 2008)

Cuando queres inventar algo, lo primero que tenes que hacer averiguar que es lo que utiliza el resto del mundo en cosas parecidas. Si nadie usa lo que tenias en mente, entonces averiguar cuales podrian ser las razones, por distraccion seguro que no.

Con el gas no se puede jugar, si hay riesgo de explosion, en un solo accidente vas a perder mucho mas de lo que podes gastar ahora, se tiene que poner lo que corresponde de acuerdo al tipo de quemador y volumen de gas consumido. 
Si por economia se decide poner algo inseguro o nada, entonces hay que tratar que el responsable sea otro ;-)

Hablas de un quemador de propano, pero de que tamaño?  
En quemadores chicos se usa termocupla, lo tenes en las cocinas domesticas,estufas,termotanques,etc...  mas barato que eso imposible, todo es cuestion de comprar los repuestos y adaptarlos a lo que tenes.
Con quemadores mas grandes como puede ser el de una caldera, la termocupla "domestica" es insegura, ademas, antes del encendido se necesita una secuencia de extraccion de gases y luego se hace un chispeo corto, si no se detecta llama se suspende todo.
Aca se usan detectores de conductividad o de rectificacion de llama (http://www.durag.com/html/heg/heglit.html) , necesitan por supuesto un modulo de control que hace toda la secuencia de encendido y deteccion.
Con quemadores mas grandes, la deteccion tiene que ser instantanea, ahi es donde entran los detectores opticos.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 6, 2008)

lo que yo digo de que el fuego conduce la electricidad, eduardo ya le ha puesto nombre, como el dice en google tienes información


			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> En quemadores industriales es bastante comun usar "flame rods" (ver google).
> La deteccion es simple, se excita con alterna via una resistencia de ~1 megohm, cuando hay llama se  comporta como un diodo y nos da componente continua, en ausencia de llama la CC=0.
> 
> El electrodo con su aislador de porcelana se vende suelto como repuesto y es relativamente barato.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2008)

¿ Y por que no emplear la valvula de seguridad que va en la otra punta de la termocupla que publico Pepechip ?

La valvula es electrica, toma tension de la misma termocupla y mientras esta este caliente , la electrovalvula esta abierta, si se apaga, la termocupla ya no "genera" lo necesario para mantener la valvula abierta y esta se cierra y corta el paso de gas.
Tipica valvula que hay que tener apretada hasta que se calienta

http://www.eitar.com.ar/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=30&Itemid=65
http://www.tonkasa.com.ar/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=42&Itemid=60
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Esta es una bujia para el encendido de la llama, el sensor de llama es un tanto mas complicado

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/detector-llama-ionizacion-167/


----------



## thors (Mar 6, 2008)

BUSHELL

creo que la vida es impagable asi que no te limites a cuanto seguridad le implementes ..estas consiente del riesgo de la implemetacion  en el cual esta tambien tu vida o tal vez la carcel 
-----piensa que un error es un gran BOOOOM ------

- debes  primero averiguar la normativa en tu pais para quemadores y te dara la pauta ...
en el mercado hay muchas valvulas servopilotadas  que no necesitan electricidad ..ademas los quemadores industriales tinen un controlador o plc que revisa siempre el buen funcionamiento  y prueba siempre la estanquedad del sistema , genera barridos de gases previo a la combustion que se van por una gran chimenea que debes de tener 
por tu seguridad y la de los demas deberas tener sistemas de seguridad electricos y no electricos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 6, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esta es una bujia para el encendido de la llama, el sensor de llama es un tanto mas complicado



Es un sensor de llama, la confusion es porque se usan dos varillas iguales.
Te las venden "largas de mas",  se cortan a la longitud que se necesite, La de encendido queda corta y hace chispa generalmente sobre una rejilla delante de la salida del gas (la llama se forma despues de la rejilla), la otra se deja mas larga y hundiendose en la llama. Cuando se pone al rojo   se comporta como una valvula termoionica "al aire libre".


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 6, 2008)

Para mi, la mejor solución es ir a una casa donde vendan accesorios para instalaciones de gas, y compras una válvula con termocupla.
Ya viene todo hecho, solo se intercala entre el caño y se pone la sonda al lado del mechero, tal y como en tu casa, en el horno o en el calefon.
Estos sistemas han funcionado por decadas sin problemas, mas que tener que cambiar la termocupla cada tanto.
Luego puedes sensar que este o no prendido por un método más sencillo, pero el hecho de cortar el gas al apagarse esta resuelto.

Saludos y Suerte


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 6, 2008)

Claro, la seguridad es lo mas importante. Ya el control hace “todo” el automatizado, incluyendo el prebarrido, la chispa, la apertura de la solenoide, todo. Solo falta la seguridad. La cosa funciona y mi amigo está feliz. Pero soy yo el que le quiero poner una seguridad “automática” que cierre la válvula solenoide que menciono. Ésta, para que se abra, necesita 110 v.

La cámara de combustión es estanca, salvo por una especie de chimenea, por donde salen los gases residuales de la combustión.
¿Qué puede hacer que se apague la llama y que salgan gas propano SIN quemar? pues que se quede sin aire primario, por ejemplo que se queme el ventilador y/o se frenen mecánicamente sus aspas. No creo que un ventarrón llegue y lo apague así no más.

El quemador es bastante primitivo. Del tamaño de un balón de fútbol y con un cañón, por donde sale el “Fogonazo” (nada personal, fogo), o mejor, la llama azul con lenguas amarillas. Unos...30 cms de llama.

Se dice que “si algo funciona, déjalo asì”, pero yo quiero que sea mas seguro. Comparto sus sugerencias de seguridad, que no es lujo.
La cosa es que quiero que esa bendita válvula, se cierre cuando no haya calor o, lo que es lo mismo, cuando hayan escapes de gas.

Con mi teoría, de usar un sensor de escapes de gas, acabo de ver en la web que dicen: “puede ser conectado a sistemas de detección y cierre automático de válvulas.” Y esa era mi idea. Ya los creadores de este tipo de dispositivos, lo habían pensado. O sea no descubrí nada  .

En España, la empresa Domaut, vende este:
http://www.domaut.com/asga965r.htm
y miren la ref SGA-965R-12, que es a 12 voltios.

Y hay infinidad de similares chinos. Busquen en alibaba.com, “gas detectors”

Las de España, cumple con normatividades europeas que son exigentes, y parecen bien hechas. 
Yo no necesito tantísima inmediatez en la respuesta. El horno es de panadería y constantemente mi amigo está pendiente del pan. Además, el olor artificial que le meten al gas propano y natural es bastante apestoso y no creo que no lo detecte con su narizota. Pero la seguridad automática es una necesidad=seguridad=libertad=vida.

Con esta pagina, he comprendido mucho lo que me tratan de explicar uds.
http://www.durag.com/html/heg/heglit.html

Solo me falta por comprender un poco, lo de la termocupla. ¿Es esto?
http://www.eitar.com.ar/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=24&Itemid=57 
¿necesitan ellas un circuito electrónico adicional para funcionar?

Bueno y finalmente



			
				thors dijo:
			
		

> en el mercado hay muchas valvulas servopilotadas  que no necesitan electricidad
> por tu seguridad y la de los demas deberas tener sistemas de seguridad electricos y no electricos



¿Què existe que sea solo termomecanico? Es lo mismo que dices tú, electroaficionado? si podés pon una fotito. Creo que el exito está cerca....

Gracias y pan para todos...


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 6, 2008)

Yo me refiero a la clasica termocupla, que consiste en una varilla de cobre con un cabezal que se acerca a la llama y una válvula que tiene un sistema magnético que se activa con la tensión producida al calentarse el cabezal.
Las válvulas vienen de todos tamaños, es decir aptas para la estufa del living o para un horno industrial.
La bondad es que no depende de nada mas. Es decir que no requiere alimentacion electrica ni nada aparte. Por otro lado si se daña la termocupla el sistema no enciende, es decir que en caso de alguna falla, no funcionara el horno en vez de correr el riesgo de que este encienda sin proteccion. Además son muy confiables y durables, sin mencionar económicas.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 6, 2008)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> ...Solo me falta por comprender un poco, lo de la termocupla. ¿Es esto?
> http://www.eitar.com.ar/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=24&Itemid=57
> ¿necesitan ellas un circuito electrónico adicional para funcionar?


No, van directamente a la valvula de seguridad
http://www.eitar.com.ar/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=16&Itemid=50







> Bueno y finalmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La valvula tiene una bobina y la corriente la da la termocupla.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 6, 2008)

Aqui hay una foto de una termocupla y una válvula de paso para termocupla. No es para artefactos domésticos.

Para encender se presiona un boton, y se espera a que el calor en la termocupla genere la tensión que retendrá la valvula. Si el gas se apaga, esta se enfria y el resorte cierra el paso. Exactamente igual que el horno de tu casa.

Si es para gas propano, puede que sea gas envasado a presion, debes asegurarte que la válvula soporte esa presión adecuadamente.

Saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 6, 2008)

Tengo todo claro como el agua. Gracias a todos.
Ahora que lo pienso, como el automatismo prende y apaga constantemente (para mantener la temperutura deseada constante), la termocupla no deberá enfriarse demasiado rapido, pues de ser asì, cerrarà el paso del gas e inhibirá el próximo encendido automático.

Haré las pruebas. Si definitivamente la termocupla inhibe el próximo encendido, buscarè la forma de dejarle una llamita "piloto" que la mantenga calientita y funcionando. Si estando en pleno funcionamiento, se apaga el piloto, se enfria la termocupla=cierra el paso del gas=todos a salvo.  

Si se apaga accidentalmente la llama grande y el piloto sigue encendido, seguirá entrando gas, y el piloto se encargarà de prender de nuevo la llama grande y de nuevo, todos a salvo.

Fin (por ahora). Y a todos, gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 6, 2008)

Precisamente, la termocupla se usa solamente cuando no hay ningun automatismo (ej. horno domestico) o hay llama piloto (ej. estufas y termotanques). 
Como el enfriamiento demora unos segundos -> necesitas piloto.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 7, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo, el pequeño piloto te salvara el inconveniente. Hay válvulas que vienen con la salida para piloto ya preparada, solo debes acoplar un pequeño caño de aluminio o cobre y el piloto al lado del mechero.

Saludos.


----------

